
Keynote speech regarding NSA operation ORCHESTRA (2014) - cryoshon
https://archive.fosdem.org/2014/schedule/event/nsa_operation_orchestra/
======
cryoshon
I really suggest watching the whole thing, it's quite eye opening. The most
irritating parts are when the portly speaker genially describes how they read
Reddit and Hackernews in an attempt to buy off and shut-down startups which
might threaten their ability to collect intelligence. Peoples lives are
inevitably ruined by anti-progress paranoia, and tools which could make all of
us more secure from bad actors are intentionally sunk.

These people are your enemies, and they are chuckling to each other how easy
you are to manipulate. You, on HN.

~~~
cryoshon
Oops, it's actually a satire. This is what I get for jumping the gun. It's
still interesting!

